# Abstürze mit komischen Streifen



## KyriosTheristis (13. November 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Ich habe in letzter Zeit ständig und unregelmässige Abstürze des Computers und finde nicht heraus an was dass es liegen könnte.
Manchmal habe einfach Bluescreens und manchmal friert der PC ein mit komischen Streifen im Bild (siehe angehängtes Bild). Ist meine Grafikkarte defekt oder könnte es sich hier um ein Treiberproblem handeln?
Ich habe leider keine Ersatzkarte die ich zum testen brauchen könnte... Ich habe schon versucht die Rams in den Slots zu tauschen und nur einzeln zu betreiben --> Kein Erfolg.
Ich habe auch schon mehrfach den ATI Treiber aktualisiert, was auch nichts gebracht hat!

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir einen Hinweis geben könntet!

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüsse
Kyrios

SPECS
-----------

Intel Quadcore Q9300
ATI Radeon HD 4870
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
4GB Ram Kingston HyperX DDR2


----------



## fluessig (13. November 2010)

Hi Kyrios,

ich würde mal einen 3D Benchmark mehrere Male laufen lassen - etwa Furmark oder 3Dmark. Eventuell kannst du es sogar so einrichten, dass du auf dem zweiten Monitor noch eine Temperaturanzeige für deine Grafikkarte hast. 

Nebenbei würde es vielleicht auch helfen nachzusehen, ob die Grafikkarte verstaubt ist. Dazu musst du die Plastikabdeckung abschrauben (je nach Modell, aber meistens ist es so). An den Lamellen des Kühlkörpers sammeln sich z.T. dicke Staubmatten an.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## KyriosTheristis (14. November 2010)

Oke ich werde das mal ausprobieren und wenns nichts hilft, schicke ich die Karte halt mal ein.

Danke für die Hinweise!

Gruss


----------

